# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Auto & Moto >  >  Προβλημα με αισθητηρα λαμδα

## jimtas

Γεια σας..Ειμαι νεος στο φορουμ και εγινα μελος επειδη αντιμετωπιζω το εξης παρακατω προβλημα.Θελω λοιπον επειδη ασχολουμε με ηλεκτρολογικα(Ειμαι ηλεκτρολογος εγκαταστατης ) να κανω μια πατεντα ηλεκτρονικη αλλα δεν γνωριζω και πολλα κ ετσι χρειαζομαι μια μικρη βοηθεια.
Στο αυτοκινητο μου εχω αναμενο το λαμπακι της μηχανης (check engine)
O κωδικος βλαβης που μου δινει το OBD reader ειναι 
P0141 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0136 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2)
Το προβλημα που μου δινει αφορα τον αισθητηρα λαμδα του καταλυτη. 
Στο αυτοκινητο μου εχω αφαιρεσει τον μαμα καταλυτη και ο υπαρχων ειναι πολυ πιο ελευθερος. Ο μηχανικος μου λεει οτι ο καταλυτης δεν πιανει την σωστη θερμοκρασια ο καταλυτης.(Υ.Γ. ο καταλυτης υπηρχε πολυ πριν αρχισει το προβλημα)
Ας τα παρουμε λιγο απο την αρχη.Ο αισθητηρας λαμδα εχει 4 καλωδια
2 Λευκα Χρησιμοποιουνται για την θερμανση του (θερμαντηρας)
1 γκρι σημα για διαγνωση οξυγονου στα καυσαερια (παλμογεννητρια)
2 μαυρο γειωση
Τα 2 λευκα με κρυα μηχανη και καταλυτη φυσικα o θερμαντηρας πρεπει να εχει 5-7 οhm αντισταση. 
οταν  ο κινητηρας αρχισει και ζεσταινεται η αντισταση αυξανεται.και φτανει μεχρι και 17 ohm. Σε εμενα αυτα τα νουμερα ειναι ενταξει δεν μπορω να παρω μετριση την στιγμη που αναβει το check.Eτσι εχω κανει το εξης.
Εχω συνδεσει σε σειρα στο κυκλωμα αντιστασεις διαφορων μεγεθων 
10 ohm ,15 ohm , 5 ohm ετσι ωστε να ξεγελω τον εγκεφαλο και να νομιζει οτι ο λαμδα ζεσταθηκε. χρησιμοποιω καποιες που ειναι σαν τουβλακια 17 watt.Το προβλημα ομως εμφανιζεται ξανα. Μηπως δεν χρησιμοποιω τον καταλληλο τυπο αντιστασης?
Χρησιμοποιησα την καθεμια ξεχωριστα..Το προβλημα ειναι οτι δεν γνωριζω ποσα watt ειναι ο θερμαντηρας κ ετσι για καλο κ κακο εβαλα οσο πιο μεγαλη βρηκα.(Σωστο η Λαθος?) Εχω την εντυπωση οτι η αντισταση θερμαινεται λιιιιγο.
Αν υποθεσω σαν δευτερο ενδεχομενο το προβλημα να προερχεται απο την παλμογενητρια και τα πολλα καυσαερια που εχει το αυτοκινητο (ισα ισα που περναω κτεο)
Πως μπορω να μειωσω το σημα του παλμου που κυμαινεται απο 0.2 volt εως 0.9 volt
σε νορμαλ συνθηκες? Και να κατεβει ελαχιστα...
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.Περιμενω γνωμες..
Πρωτο μου Ποστ και μεγαλο.... :Unsure:

----------


## nikos-b

Καλός ήρθες Δημήτρη.. Το πας σε ένα ηλεκτρολόγο αυτοκινήτων..ρε φίλε δεν είναι για να παίζεις με αυτά τα πράγματα ..μη το κάνεις σαν ένα γνωστό μου που από την τσιγκουνιά του τα έκανε μόνος του και του κάηκε ολοσχερώς το αυτοκίνητο δεν κάνω πλάκα παιδιά αουντι 100!!! Επίσης όταν ενώνεις αντίστασής στην σηρα προσθετής ωμ αν είναι παράλληλα η μια δίπλα στην άλλη αφερεις ..εντελώς το αντίθετο από τους πυκνωτές επίσης αν το θέμα σου είναι τα βατ υπάρχουν και αντίστασής 50 βατ αλλά είναι λιγάκι δισευρεστες και ακριβες υπάρχουν επίσης αντιστασις ρυθμιζόμενες δεν μιλάω για ποτενσιόμετρα για αντίστασής μιλάω 50 βατ που μετακινείς ένα κολάρο που έχουν στην μέση δεξιά η αριστερά ανάλογα την τιμή που θες να πάρεις.είναι συνήθως σε γκρι χρώμα στρογγυλές..

----------


## tasos987

Καλοσωρισες στο φορουμ.Αρχιζουμε με τα βασικα :

P0141 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
P0136 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2)

Δοκιμασες να αλαξεις θεση τους λ για να δεις αντο προβλημα ειναι οντως στον αισθητηρα ? (sensor 1 πριν τον καταλυτη sensor 2 μετα τον καταλυτη)

Στο αυτοκινητο μου εχω αφαιρεσει τον μαμα καταλυτη και ο υπαρχων ειναι πολυ πιο ελευθερος. Ο μηχανικος μου λεει οτι ο καταλυτης δεν πιανει την σωστη θερμοκρασια ο καταλυτης.(Υ.Γ. ο καταλυτης υπηρχε πολυ πριν αρχισει το προβλημα)

Οταν βαζεις μπρος το αυτοκινητο αναλογα και με τη θερμοκρασια του καταλυτη λειτουργει η αντισταση θερμανσης για μερικα sec εως min.
Στο διαστημα αυτο η ECU μετραει συνεχως max ma (πλουσιο μειγμα)
Με τον ποιο ''ανοιχτο'' καταλυτη αν η ECU συνεχισει και μετραει max ισως αντιλιφθει οτι η προθερμανση συνεχιζεται

Υ.Γ. ο καταλυτης υπηρχε πολυ πριν αρχισει το προβλημα)

Ενδεχομενως τα πιο θερμα καυσαερια απο τον πιο ελευθερο καταλυτη σου να προκαλεσαν  μηχανικη ζημια στον λ (βουλωμα του θαλαμου δειγματολειψιας, σπασιμο 
της προστατευτικης καψουλας κλπ.
So , κανε την τραμπα τον 1 με τον 2 και τα ξαναλεμε

----------


## JIM_6146B

Τι το τυραννάς... 

Πάνε στην αντιπροσωπεία και βρές εναν καλό μηχανικό να σου πεί την λύση ..... έστω και να χρειαστεί να αλλάξεις πάλι καταλύτη .....

Οταν βελτιώνεις κάτι στο αυτοκίνητο βλέπεις πάντα και τα προβληματα που θα έχεις .....στο μέλλον ......και πάντα να είσαι επιφυλακτικός με αυτούς που τους τεχνικούς που υπόσχονται και κάνουν βελτιώσεις ......

Το θέμα δεν είναι τι βελτιώνεις αλλά τι παρενέργειες θα έχεις απο την βελτίωση .....

Προσεξε γιατί αν κάνεις ζημιά στον εγκέφαλο .........θα πάθεις εγκεφαλικό   :Smile:

----------


## jimtas

Λοιπον! Μιας και υπαρχει ενδιαφερον και πιστευω οτι θα βρω την αιτια του προβληματος ας τα παρω ολα τα συμβαντα απο την αρχη μιας και δεν τα εχω γραψει ολα.
Το αυτοκινητο μου ειναι εξοπλισμενο με 2 προκαταλυτες και εναν καταλυτη.
πανω στους 2 προκαταλυτες εχει 2 λαμδα.Μπροστα στο χταποδι.
και εναν λαμδα μετα τον καταλυτη.
Η πρωτη επεμβαση που εγινε στο αυτοκινητο το οποιο δεν μου δημιουργησε κανενα προβλημα ηταν η αφαιρεση των προκαταλυτων.
Μετα απο 10.000 χλμ περιπου μου αναβει η ενδειξη.
Το πρωτο πραγμα που εγινε ηταν να βαλω καινουριο λαμδα σε αντιπρωσωπεια.
Σε 2 μερες αναψε παλι. Ο μηχανικος τοτε με επιβεβαιωσε οτι δεν οφειλεται στην αφαιρεση προκαταλυτων....
Απο εκει και περα αρχισα της βλακειες.Ξαφνικα μου την βαρεσε στο κεφαλι μια μερα και και αλλαζω εξατμιση.(τελικο)
Μιλαω με τον εξατμισα για το προβλημα και μου λεει στανταρ ειναι επειδη εβγαλα τους προκατ.Και μου λεει θα σου βαλω αλλο καταλυτη ειδικο και θα σβησει.
Τιποτα δεν εγινε βεβαια.Οταν του ειπα οτι παλι αναβει μου λεει εχει προβλημα το αμαξι σου.
Εκανα το εξης τεστ στον παλιο λαμδα. εκοψα τα καλωδια του και του εδωσα ρευμα 12βολτ να δω αν θερμαινεται. εκει διαπιστωσα οτι ο θερμαντηρας ηταν βραχυκυκλωμενος και παραλιγο να τιναξω την μπαταρια που ειχα.!!!
Το συμπερασμα δηλαδη ειναι οτι οταν η ecu του αυτοκινητου εδωσε 12 βολτ για θερμανση τι εγινε? Ασφαλεια η ρελε δεν υπαρχει ενδιαμεσα. Μηπως εχει παθει βλαδη η ecu?
Eπισης μετα απο αυτο εκανα τα εξης τεστ στο αυτοκινητο.
Με αναμενη μηχανη οταν ακομα ειναι κρυα μετρωντας για ταση 12 βολτ στους μπροστινους λαμδα για μερικα λεπτα υπαρχει ρευμα θερμανσης.Οταν ζεσταθει (που ζεσταινεται αρκετα γρηγορα) το ρευμα κοβει!!
Δεν συμβαινει το ιδιο ομως με την θερμανση του πισω αισθητηρα .συνδεσα ενα πολυ μικρο λαμπακι 12 βολτ και οσα χλμ κι αν εκανα η ταση θερμανσης συνεχιζει να υπαρχει.Δεν κοβει δηλαδη ποτε!! Για αυτο και δοκιμασα το κολπο με τις αντιστασεις.Αλλα τιποτα.Ετσι λοιπον καταληγω στο συμπερασμα οτι λογω βραχυκυκλωματος του λαμδα ο ecu δεν αντεξε και κατι κολλησε μεσα του.
Αυτα τα τεστ εγιναν σε συνεργειο Φιλου μου ο οποιος ασχολειται και ειναι πολυ καλος μαστορας αλλα σ αυτο εδω που συμβαινει εχει κολλησει και αυτος..
Ισως μου λεει ειναι προβλημα ecu.Καινουριος εχει 800 euro.
Μεχρι στιγμης εχω αλλαξει 3 φορες λαμδα.Τον συγκεκριμενο μετα τον καταλυτη.
τους δυο μπροστινους του εχω κανει τραμπα. 
Επισης συνδεσα+τοποθετησα στην μπροστινη θεση εναν απο τους παλιους που ειναι για την πισω θεση και μετα απο δυο τρια γκαζωματα η ταση θερμανσης κοβει..
Αρα? τι συμβαινει? Τωρα να ακουσω τις γνωμες που ξερετε ολη την αληθεια...

----------


## JIM_6146B

> Αρα? τι συμβαινει? Τωρα να ακουσω τις γνωμες που ξερετε ολη την αληθεια...



Η γνώμη μου είναι πάνε στην αντιπροσωπεία δεν λέω οτι έχει τους καλύτερους μηχανικούς απλός έχουν μεγάλη εμπειρία (λόγου το όγκου των αυτοκινήτων που βλέπουνε ) στα αυτοκίνητα που αντιπροσωπεύουν και επικοινωνούν με τα κεντρικά σε περίπτωση που δεν μπορούν να λύσουν το πρόβλημα. 

Πάνε και ρώτα το ιστορικό σου θα τους βοηθήσει πολύ .

Επίσης πάνε μια βόλτα και σε άλλο ιδιοκτήτη τις ίδιας αντιπροσωπείας 
αν δεν είσαι ευχαριστημένος .

Ο εγκέφαλος με τα διαγνωστικά μηχανήματα ελέγχεται άμεσα και μπορούν να δούν την λειτουργία το λαμδα σε πραγματικό χρόνο , τάση λειτουργία κ.λ.π. . 

Αν σου πούν οτι ο εγκέφαλος έχει πρόβλημα τότε πάνε για αλλαγή εγκεφάλου γιατί δεν βλέπω να περνάς ΚΤΕΟ ούτε κάρτα καυσαερίων θα βγάλεις .......

Επίσης επιδεί δεν θα μπορεί να ρυθμιστεί το καύσιμο θα δημιουργήσεις και άλλα προβλήματα , πολύ κατανάλωση ,κάπνα , υπερθέρμανση και άλλα προβλήματα αφού ο κινητήρας δεν λειτουργεί σωστά ( μείγμα βενζίνας+αέρας ) .

----------


## lynx

Hello my friend!

δευτερη μου αδυναμια περα απο τα ηλεκτρονικα ειναι τα αυτοκινητα!  :Biggrin: 

λοιπον αν εμπενες σε φορουμ για cars...  :Wub:   ισως τωρα να ειχες διαπιστωσει οτι ειναι ελαφρος tricky! να αλλαξεις τον καταλυτη με πιο ελευθερο σε αυτοκινητα με 2 λ!

ο λογος? πολυ απλα οτι η ECU δεν διαβαζει σωστες τιμες πριν και μετα τον καταλυτη...

τωρα συγκεκρινα για την περιπτωση σου... με τοσα πειραματα που εχεις
κανει παιζει και να εχεις προκαλεσει ζημια...  :Unsure:

----------


## JIM_6146B

Επίσης δες και εδω για την λειτουργία του λαμδα http://www.thalys.gr/pagesgr/technic...alyt_34_gr.htm 


Με τα βελάκια δεξιά και αριστερά του site που θα εμφανιστεί θα πάς προς πίσω σε διάφορα θέματα για το λαμδα ...... και οχι μονο ....

----------


## babisko

Αν τα αυτοκίνητα είχαν χέρια, τι σφαλιάρες θα μας ρίχνανε...
 :whistle:  :whistle:

----------


## waverunner

> να κανω μια πατεντα ηλεκτρονικη αλλα δεν γνωριζω και πολλα κ ετσι χρειαζομαι μια μικρη βοηθεια.
> Στο αυτοκινητο μου εχω αναμενο το λαμπακι της μηχανης (check engine)
> O κωδικος βλαβης που μου δινει το OBD reader ειναι 
> P0141 O2 Sensor Heater Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2) 
> P0136 O2 Sensor Circuit Malfunction (Bank 1 Sensor 2)
> Το προβλημα που μου δινει αφορα τον αισθητηρα λαμδα του καταλυτη. 
> Εχω συνδεσει σε σειρα στο κυκλωμα αντιστασεις διαφορων μεγεθων 
> 10 ohm ,15 ohm , 5 ohm ετσι ωστε να ξεγελω τον εγκεφαλο και να νομιζει οτι ο λαμδα ζεσταθηκε.



Φίλε jimtas , επειδή ασχολούμε με μηχανές σκαφών και διαγνώσεις, προσωπική μου γνωμη είναι να αφήσεις τα πειράματα , και αφού ήδη έκανες αρκετά  :Unsure:  , και να πας το αμάξι σε ένα εξουσιοδοτιμένο και έμπειρο,εμπειστο συνεργείο να σου βρούν και να σου λύσουν το προβλημα.
Ισως να είναι απλα η αλλαγή με ένα αλλο λ sensor, ίσως και να είναι κάτι πιο πολύ πολύπλοκο.
Επίσης ¨παίζωντας¨ με τον εγκέφαλο και ¨ξεγελώντας ¨ τον , το πιο πιθανό είναι η να τον μπερδέψεις περισσότερο η να τον κάψεις...και είναι λυπητερή η τιμή του.
Τωρά για ταα σφάλματα που σου βγάζει το διαγνωστικό , πολλες φορές δεν είναι μόνο αυτα αλλά συνεπάγονται ΄και με άλλες βλάβες.
Μερικά επίσης διαγνωστίκα ,μπορεί να ανυχνεύουν βλάβες όλων των περιφεριακών αλλα βλάβη του ίδιου του εγκεφάλου όχι.

Καλύτερα προτίμισε ένα έμπειρο συνεργείο..Ααα....και  καλοσώρισες στο forum . :Rolleyes:

----------


## DT200

με όλα αυτά που διάβασα και ελπίζω να μην μπερδεύτηκα,
εντοπίζω την βλάβη στο ότι η τάση θέρμανσης δεν κόβεται ,
και αυτό οφείλετε ή στον εγκέφαλο (καμένο τρανζίστορ) ή
η πλεξούδα έχει πειραχτεί και είναι κάπου συνδεδεμένη λάθος,
για να εξετάσεις την πλεξούδα θα μετρήσεις με ένα πολύμετρο 
αν έχει συνέχεια από τον λ έως τον εγκέφαλο.

----------


## epistimon

Aπο την στιγμη που εβγαλες τον εργοστασιακο καταλυτη τοτε ο λαμδα διαβαζει αλλα αντι αλλων.
Γνωμη μου ειναι μην πολυψαχνεις να βρεις ακρη εσυ που οπως ειπες δεν ξερεις καλα.
Ειναι αυτοκινητο, του οποιου οποια δυσλειτουργεια στη μηχανη μπορει να ειναι και επικυνδινη για την ασφαλεια σου!
Αμα ηταν κατι αλλο που να μην ''τρεχει'' τοτε μπορεις να πειραματιστεις αφοβα!
Πηγαινε το σε καποιο συνεργειο να το φτιαξουν.

----------


## Tolis-Sx

:Sad:  :Sad: ρε φιλε ....κατανοητο το προβλημα σου αλλα αλλο εγκαταστατης ηλεκτρολογος και αλλο μηχανικος αυτοκινητων....και δη τωρα που τα αυτοκινητα λειτουργουν με καταλυτες και μικροεγκεφαλους...
  μην το ψαχνεις το θεμα....πανε σε εναν εξουσιοδοτημενο τεχνιτη....που να ξερει το αυτοκινητο ...αυτου του τυπου και αυτης της τεχνολογιας....σε βλεπω να καις τον εγκεφαλο...και να καις και την τσεπη σουμε πειραματα δεν λυνονται αυτα.....και γω το ιδιο επαθα με καινουριο αμαξι....στα 20000 χλμ εκαψε τον λαμδα 2 και επειδη ειχε μεταβλητο χρονισμο...δεν τραβουσε... συν τοις αλλοις  εκαψε και τον καταλυτη.....δλδ ανεβασε θερμοκρασια και εσπασε το κεραμικο που εχει μεσα.....ευτυχως ηταν μεσα στην εγγυηση...και δεν πληρωσα μια....εκαστος στο ειδος του ...και ο Λουμιδης στους καφεδες.......αυτα....

----------


## kostastomari

Φίλε μου τα αυτοκίνητα αντιρυπαντικής τεχνολογίας εχουν χρονισμο στους εκκεντροφόρους ώστε να κράταν ενα ποσοστό καυσαερίων χωρίς τους προκαταλύτες το χάνουν. Για να δουλέψει η μήχανη η ecu ψεκάζει περισσότερο καύσιμο και αυτο το οτι ψεκαζει περισσότερο αλλα οι λ δείνουν σωστά σήματα στο βγαζεί σαν σφαλμα στους λ. δυο πραγματα μπορεις να κανεις ή να προσθεσεις ενα μεσαιο καζανάκι για να ισοροπησει το back presure ή τους προκαταλύτες επάνω. εγω θα πρότηνα το δεύτερο ελπιζώ να βοήθησα!

----------


## doupiaki_ole

Πρώτα από όλα καλώς ήλθες. Η δουλειά του αισθητήρα λ είναι να συγκρίνει το οξυγόνο στα καυσαέρια με το οξυγόνο στο περιβάλλον. Σε μερικούς αισθητήρες έχει κάτι τρυπούλες από την έξω μερια. Αν αυτές βουλώσουν από χώματα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μετράς σωστή αντίσταση αλλά δεν ο αισθητήρας δεν μπορεί να συγκρίνει σωστά. Μια άλλη βλάβη είναι παράδειγμα να έχεις τρύπα ή διαροή στην πολλαπλή εισαγωγής μετά τον αισθητήρα μάζας αέρα (ή υποπίεσης) και μετά τον αισθητήρα πεταλούδας γκαζιού. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο αισθητήρας μάζας αέρα μετραει μια ποσότητα οξυγόνου που εισέρχεται στον κινητήρα και σε συνδυασμό με τον αισθητήρα πεταλούδας γκαζιού (που είναι από τις δύο βασικότερες μετρήσεις του εγκεφάλου σου (στροφές/άνοιγμα πεταλούδας γκαζιού) ) ψεκάζει το ανάλογο καύσιμο. Αν όπως είπα προηγουμένως έχεις μια τρύπα εισέρχεται και άλλο οξυγόνο στον κινητήρα που δεν προσμετράται απο τον αισθητηρα μάζας αέρα. Σαν αποτέλεσμα το μίγμα σου θα είναι φτωχότερο. Έλα όμως που ο λ είναι για να λέει στον εγκέφαλο να κάνει την τελική διορθωση στο μίγμα είτε σε φτωχότερο είτε σε πλουσιότερο και να διορθώνει τους δύο παραπάνω αισθητήρες. Ναι ομως οι δύο αισθητήρες, πεταλούδας και μάζας αέρα μετράνε σωστά. Και λέει ο εγκέφαλος καλά ρε λ δεν βλέπεις? Οι δύο αισθητήρες μου δίνουν ένα νορμάλ σήμα, μέσα στα πλαίσια που έχουν οριστεί, εσύ μου δίνεις ότι να ναι. Άρα έχεις πρόβλημα!!! _Ο εγκέφαλος του αυτοκινήτου δεν μπορεί να ανιχνεύσει μηχανική βλάβη!!!!!!_ Άρα ρίχνει το βάρος σε κάποιον αισθητήρα. Δεν έχετε ακούσει για τούρμπο ντίζελ που συνέχεια βγάζουν βλάβες σε αισθητήρα αέρα (και μετά από αλλαγή αυτού με έναν καινούργιο) και τελικά είτε είναι κολλημένος ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης τουρμπίνας είτε τα μεταβλητά πτερύγια της πολλαπλής εισαγωγής? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάνει και η πολλαπλή εξαγωγής σου! Όλα είναι πιθανά!

----------


## jimtas

> Πρώτα από όλα καλώς ήλθες. Η δουλειά του αισθητήρα λ είναι να συγκρίνει το οξυγόνο στα καυσαέρια με το οξυγόνο στο περιβάλλον. Σε μερικούς αισθητήρες έχει κάτι τρυπούλες από την έξω μερια. Αν αυτές βουλώσουν από χώματα ή οτιδήποτε άλλο θα μετράς σωστή αντίσταση αλλά δεν ο αισθητήρας δεν μπορεί να συγκρίνει σωστά. Μια άλλη βλάβη είναι παράδειγμα να έχεις τρύπα ή διαροή στην πολλαπλή εισαγωγής μετά τον αισθητήρα μάζας αέρα (ή υποπίεσης) και μετά τον αισθητήρα πεταλούδας γκαζιού. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση ο αισθητήρας μάζας αέρα μετραει μια ποσότητα οξυγόνου που εισέρχεται στον κινητήρα και σε συνδυασμό με τον αισθητήρα πεταλούδας γκαζιού (που είναι από τις δύο βασικότερες μετρήσεις του εγκεφάλου σου (στροφές/άνοιγμα πεταλούδας γκαζιού) ) ψεκάζει το ανάλογο καύσιμο. Αν όπως είπα προηγουμένως έχεις μια τρύπα εισέρχεται και άλλο οξυγόνο στον κινητήρα που δεν προσμετράται απο τον αισθητηρα μάζας αέρα. Σαν αποτέλεσμα το μίγμα σου θα είναι φτωχότερο. Έλα όμως που ο λ είναι για να λέει στον εγκέφαλο να κάνει την τελική διορθωση στο μίγμα είτε σε φτωχότερο είτε σε πλουσιότερο και να διορθώνει τους δύο παραπάνω αισθητήρες. Ναι ομως οι δύο αισθητήρες, πεταλούδας και μάζας αέρα μετράνε σωστά. Και λέει ο εγκέφαλος καλά ρε λ δεν βλέπεις? Οι δύο αισθητήρες μου δίνουν ένα νορμάλ σήμα, μέσα στα πλαίσια που έχουν οριστεί, εσύ μου δίνεις ότι να ναι. Άρα έχεις πρόβλημα!!! _Ο εγκέφαλος του αυτοκινήτου δεν μπορεί να ανιχνεύσει μηχανική βλάβη!!!!!!_ Άρα ρίχνει το βάρος σε κάποιον αισθητήρα. Δεν έχετε ακούσει για τούρμπο ντίζελ που συνέχεια βγάζουν βλάβες σε αισθητήρα αέρα (και μετά από αλλαγή αυτού με έναν καινούργιο) και τελικά είτε είναι κολλημένος ο ρυθμιστής πίεσης τουρμπίνας είτε τα μεταβλητά πτερύγια της πολλαπλής εισαγωγής? Υπάρχει περίπτωση να χάνει και η πολλαπλή εξαγωγής σου! Όλα είναι πιθανά!



Φιλε μου !!! Εισαι απιθανος Ακριβως το ιδιο σκεπτικο ειχα και εγω πριν 3 μερες!! Ετσι ακριβως με τα ιδια λογια οπως το εγραψες. Κ οταν με πηρε τηλ ο μηχανικος μου για  την ονομαστικη γιορτη μου του ειπα για αυτο το ενδεχομενο και μου λεει λιγο απιθανο, αλλα ας το παω να το κοιταξει ξανα  και αυτο...

----------

